# Smoking Salmon that has been previously frozen



## jim dandy (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm getting ready to smoke some salmon I caught in Alaska that has been frozen. I'm wondering if I can freeze it again after I smoke it. Or will that ruin it...

Any Thoughts?


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2014)

Jim,

Was that you in the other boat on the Kenai river downstream from my wife and I?  We also brought some Silver Salmon home.

Yes, you can freeze it after smoking but  be sure to vacuum seal it before you freeze it.  I smoke a lot of Salmon and vacuum seal then freeze virtually most of it to give away to friends.   Our Silver is in one of our freezers which I'll be smoking in due time.  Need to Smoke a bunch of King Salmon first.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 25, 2014)

I freeze them with water...that's what I learned for freshwater fish. So I thought it would work for ocean fish. Am I wrong?


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2014)

With having vacuum sealers so available, what's the advantage of using water?  Sure must take up a lot of room in the freezer, yes?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't have a vac sealer and yes...they take more space.


----------



## spanky q (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes you can refreeze the smoked salmon. I vacuum freeze the fresh salmon and then later thaw out, brine, smoke and refreeze every time I need more fresh smoked salmon. My biggest problem usually is that most of it gets eaten before I can get it froze down. When taking frozen salmon out of the freezer it works best for me when I allow it to thaw out in the fridge for several days before eating as this allows the moisture to get reabsorbed back into the soaked fish making it taste as good as the day it was smoked.


----------



## brayhaven (Oct 25, 2014)

I freeze in water too. Zip lock bags.  Doesn't take much. Add a little fresh lime juice to the water and its hard to tell it from fresh. 
Greg


----------



## jim dandy (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input Gents.

It;s on tomorrow!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't forget pics of your process and finished product.


----------

